# What If...



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Furries were sent to concentration camps?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 2, 2010)

That would be incredibly easy. Just tell them there's an orgy in the gas chambers.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

You'd be the first to go

get out


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> That would be incredibly easy. Just tell them there's an orgy in the gas chambers.


Yeah, that shole shower room scam probably wouldn't work, would it?

Y'know, furries. 


WillowWulf said:


> You'd be the first to go
> 
> get out


Ahahahahah. 

It would be my camp.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> It would be my camp.



So are avians the new nazis?  That would be kinda funny.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> So are avians the new nazis?  That would be kinda funny.


Cats are Nazis, mice are Jews


----------



## Aden (May 2, 2010)

Wouldn't be hard. Just throw a barbed-wire fence around the convention center at AC.


----------



## Aleu (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Cats are Nazis, mice are Jews



I see what you did there.

@Topic
True fursecution.


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> So are avians the new nazis?  That would be kinda funny.



Hah, that would be awesome.

We already are. Shhh.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> @Topic
> True fursecution.


..well it's true


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

Fat furs wouldn't exist. Starving to death, y'know.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Cats are Nazis, mice are Jews



I see someone read Maus today...  >3>


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I see someone read Maus today...  >3>


I haven't actually read Maus, I saw it at a comic store yesterday and almost bought it

I do wanna read it though


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Fat furs wouldn't exist. Starving to death, y'know.



Very true. 

Who wants to be part of the anti-furry SS?


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Very true.
> 
> Who wants to be part of the anti-furry SS?


Only if I get a gun, a uniform, and a lifetime supply of candy


----------



## TashkentFox (May 2, 2010)

Can I be the sadistic interrogator?


----------



## SnowFox (May 2, 2010)

I would call you an Icky fuhrer until you had a mental break down and your regime collapsed.

Then I would investigate the shower room orgy, and we'd all live yiffily ever after ^^


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I haven't actually read Maus, I saw it at a comic store yesterday and almost bought it
> 
> I do wanna read it though



I found it in my library, it's really awesome.

Ironic thing though was that I checked it out and brought it to school the week the German exchange students came over.  8C


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I found it in my library, it's really awesome.
> 
> Ironic thing though was that I checked it out and brought it to school the week the German exchange students came over.  8C


I heard it was really good XD


----------



## LizardKing (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> What If...



People stopped making fucking stupid "What if..." threads?


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I would call you an Icky fuhrer until you had a mental break down and your regime collapsed.
> 
> Then I would investigate the shower room orgy, and we'd all live yiffily ever after ^^


Hah, no, I'm cool with that. I was actually considering changing my username to something like that.
Still surprised anyone remembers that thread.


TashkentFox said:


> Can I be the sadistic interrogator?


Sure, I guess.


WillowWulf said:


> Only if I get a gun, a uniform, and a lifetime supply of candy


No. 

Back on the boxcar, infidel.


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

i'd be in a concentration camp.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> No.
> 
> Back on the boxcar, infidel.


*barks*

I refuse, you're a bird, I don't have to listen to your rules


----------



## TashkentFox (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Sure, I guess.



Excellent, can I also have a staff car and make my own uniform?


----------



## Browder (May 2, 2010)

I like What If threads but this one is lame. We'd be gassed and die. The end. The world would be a less weird place.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> I like What If threads but this one is lame. We'd be gassed and die. The end. The world would be a less weird place.



depends on what sort of concentration camp it is, if it's like the Gulag's then we'd be worked to death.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Great idea, or _greatest_ idea?


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Great idea, or _greatest_ idea?



greatest of great!


----------



## Vriska (May 2, 2010)

So who is eating whom and not sexually?


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> So who is eating whom and not sexually?



he's eaten a live mouse and constantly talks about it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 2, 2010)

I say that you should tell them that there are hot ladies GUYS in the oven room. HOT

EDIT: I forgot that furries are gay


----------



## SnowFox (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hah, no, I'm cool with that. I was actually considering changing my username to something like that.
> Still surprised anyone remembers that thread.



I don't remember it being a thread, I thought it was just casual teasing in that furriesthatgotboard place.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> he's eaten a live mouse and constantly talks about it.


I guess it must be something really important to brag about


----------



## TashkentFox (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I guess it must be something really important to brag about



I only talk about that incident when I want to creep people out.


----------



## kyle19 (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I haven't actually read Maus, I saw it at a comic store yesterday and almost bought it
> 
> I do wanna read it though



Very good books IMO. 
And Furries wouldn't go to a camp unless it was disguised as a hotel.


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> I like What If threads but this one is lame. We'd be gassed and die. The end. The world would be a less weird place.



This is an excellent What If thread. What could have a better ending?


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Great idea, or _greatest_ idea?


Indeed. 

You may join the cause, comrade, despite the foxieness faggotry.


SnowFox said:


> I don't remember it being a thread, I thought it was just casual teasing in that furriesthatgotboard place.



It started there, but there was a thread awhile ago where Whitenoise, Corto and Jashwa were all giving people new names.


----------



## Luca (May 2, 2010)

What political advantage would there be in killing furries?


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

So where do I sign?


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

Also, what is your desired Aryan race?


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Also, what is your desired Aryan race?


Gotta be wolves


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Gotta be wolves



Haha, no. 

What do you think mine would be?


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Haha, no.
> 
> What do you think mine would be?


 Gay foxies?


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Haha, no.
> 
> What do you think mine would be?


Well, it's gotta be something contradictory

(you know..because Hitler didn't fit his own ideal race)

..Flamingos maybe?


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Very true.
> 
> Who wants to be part of the anti-furry SS?



Will we have to stop being furries, or can we just be who we are. Also if I join you must give me 3 billion furfillion guzillion dollars, or I will shoot you with my evil lazer.


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Will we have to stop being furries, or can we just be who we are. Also if I join you must give me 3 billion furfillion guzillion dollars, or I will shoot you with my evil lazer.



lol that's random! XD


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Gay foxies?


Fuck no.


WillowWulf said:


> Well, it's gotta be something contradictory
> 
> (you know..because Hitler didn't fit his own ideal race)
> 
> ..Flamingos maybe?


Flamingos are cool, but all birds really.

Otters can come hang out too.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 2, 2010)

Luca said:


> What political advantage would there be in killing furries?



None, but it would cause a war between the furries and the haters.


----------



## Bando (May 2, 2010)

Hey Icarus, I'll join your movement.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Fuck no.
> 
> Flamingos are cool, but all birds really.
> 
> Otters can come hang out too.


But that would cause a species war within the species, too many types of birds 



Allamo Fox said:


> None, but it would cause a war between the furries and the haters.


orly?


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Will we have to stop being furries, or can we just be who we are. Also if I join you must give me 3 billion furfillion guzillion dollars, or I will shoot you with my evil lazer.



Just swear your undying fealty to me.

And fuck, you aren't gettin my money.


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Otters can come hang out too.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Fuck no.
> 
> Flamingos are cool, but all birds really.
> 
> Otters can come hang out too.


Reptiles?


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Reptiles?


What about shota wolves?


----------



## Bando (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What about shota wolves?



What about guns, brah?


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> What about guns, brah?


That mean ostrich won't give me a gun


----------



## Bando (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That mean ostrich won't give me a gun



Borrow me :V


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Borrow me :V


Ok Mr. Gun

*picks up Bando*
..wait..how do you fire this thing??

*shoots paw*
;^;
..I need a band aid


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ok Mr. Gun
> 
> *picks up Bando*
> ..wait..how do you fire this thing??
> ...


You'll need more than a band-aid...


----------



## Bando (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ok Mr. Gun
> 
> *picks up Bando*
> ..wait..how do you fire this thing??
> ...



*is Heavy*
MEEIIIIIIIIIC!!!!!!1!!11


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You'll need more than a band-aid...


*tears up*
There's blood everywheeere, it's matting up my fur


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *tears up*
> There's blood everywheeere, it's matting up my fur


 I'll kiss it to make feel better.
*kisses the bloody, open wound*


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I'll kiss it to make feel better.
> *kisses the bloody, open wound*


*sniff*


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *tears up*
> There's blood everywheeere, it's matting up my fur


 
And this is what happens when you give firearms to the inexperienced.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> *is Heavy*
> MEEIIIIIIIIIC!!!!!!1!!11



Who needs a medic when you got a black clown with PIE!







Oh shit, I said black!


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Who needs a medic when you got a black clown with PIE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*tears up*

It still hurts


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *tears up*
> 
> It still hurts


 but willow....your white i thought?


----------



## Bando (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *tears up*
> 
> It still hurts



*Gives you PEELZ*


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but willow....your white i thought?



She wasn't talking about the racism, she was talking about how her GSW still hurts...I mean, a black clown with pie only makes you chuckle, not spontaneously regenerate...


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Quit fuckin' with mah thread.



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Reptiles?


Only the cool ones.


WillowWulf said:


> That mean ostrich won't give me a gun


Fine, you can have a gun.

I think I left one in that shower room over there, why don't you check that out?


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> *Gives you PEELZ*


*takes peelz*


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Fine, you can have a gun.
> 
> I think I left one in that shower room over there, why don't you check that out?


Hmmm..it's in a shower room..this seems like a bad idea


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Furries were sent to concentration camps?


We'd have some fucking sweet food, that's what!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Only the cool ones.


Am I cool?


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hmmm..it's in a shower room..this seems like a bad idea


What, you don't trust me? I love furries. Especially wolves, because each and every one of them is unique and original.


Kellie Gator said:


> We'd have some fucking sweet food, that's what!


I hear wolf meat is actually quite good.

Fox is a little salty for my tastes.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Fox is a little salty for my tastes.



Yep, I'm practically marinating in a 'salty solution'.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I hear wolf meat is actually quite good.
> 
> *Fox is a little salty for my tastes.*


I wonder why... :V


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> What, you don't trust me? I love furries. Especially wolves, because each and every one of them is unique and original.
> 
> I hear wolf meat is actually quite good.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I hear wolf meat is actually quite good.
> 
> .


 
Really? I heard the same thing about ostrich meat.


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

i wanna eat a wolf now....


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i wanna eat a wolf now....


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i wanna eat a wolf now....


 
Too bad there are no wolves in Africa.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Too bad there are no wolves in Africa.



Your avatar looks like the wolf just came. It's cute ^^


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>


*maw drooling* 
 :3


ValiantWolf said:


> Too bad there are no wolves in Africa.


  wanna come to africa then? :3


----------



## Aden (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Your avatar looks like the wolf just came. It's cute ^^



Scotty what the fuck -..-


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> Scotty what the fuck -..-



I'm sorry >.>

HOW CAN YOU GUYS 'THIS' THAT POST! I DON'T HAVE A BUTTON, BAWWWW!!!!


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> Scotty what the fuck -..-


 scotty likes RL cub.  He loves fucking young animals.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *maw drooling*
> :3


*runs away*


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *runs away*


*follows*
you'll get tired in the African heat eventually....and when your all worn and sweaty....i will strike. :3c


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> scotty likes RL cub.  He loves fucking young animals.



No, not really...you guys love pulling wild assumptions out your murrholes


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *maw drooling*
> :3
> 
> wanna come to africa then? :3


 
Aren't hyenas like the African version of wolves, kind of messed up that you want to eat your own kin.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Aren't hyenas like the African version of wolves, kind of messed up that you want to eat your own kin.


Hyenas are actually feline


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, not really...you guys love pulling wild assumptions out your *murrholes *


Get out.


----------



## Seas (May 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Reptiles?



We'd be the yankees about to ruin the party because they didn't invite us.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Your avatar looks like the wolf just came. It's cute ^^


 
:-|


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 2, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> We'd be the yankees about to ruin the party because they didn't invite us.


Sweet... *lights Molotov*


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Get out.



Need I break out more gifs?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 2, 2010)

My stomach is crying out for some ostrich flesh right now.


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Aren't hyenas like the African version of wolves, kind of messed up that you want to eat your own kin.


...but hyenas WILL eat their dead kin :V



WillowWulf said:


> Hyenas are actually feline


 this ^     ....hmmm are shota wolfies actual wolves? ;3


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hyenas are actually feline


 
Oh well in that case I wonder what Usarise tastes like.:-D


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> this ^     ....hmmm are shota wolfies actual wolves? ;3


 yesss


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Oh well in that case I wonder what Usarise tastes like.:-D


Hyena taste like dog actually. (dont ask) 



WillowWulf said:


> yesss


:3c


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Sweet... *lights Molotov*



Hey hey hey, calm down. I said that the cool ones are welcome, and that was mainly meant to exclude dragons.

And hey Scotty, there are some puppies in that shower room for you to rape.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Hyena taste like dog actually. (dont ask)


 
Awesome I could catch you and sell you in China I heard dog meat is quite popular there.:lol:


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

So Icarus, how's this anti-furry SS army working out?


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> And hey Scotty, there are some puppies in that shower room for you to rape.


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Awesome I could catch you and sell you in China I heard dog meat is quite popular there.:lol:


 ...0_0     not if i eat you first!


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...0_0 not if i eat you first!


 
Yeah I'm about 6'4" and 230lbs. I think you're in over your head.


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Yeah I'm about 6'4" and 230lbs. I think you're in over your head.


 Good luck staying energized though.  The savana is a hot place :3


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Good luck staying energized though. The savana is a hot place :3


 
Who said I'm coming alone my pack will tire you out then I'll come in for the kill.


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Who said I'm coming alone my pack will tire you out then I'll come in for the kill.


 Im bringin my pack too then! :V   And you shall be first to tire!


----------



## TashkentFox (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Who said I'm coming alone my pack will tire you out then I'll come in for the kill.



I can get you 15 Land Rover Defenders by next Tuesday if you need them.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im bringin my pack too then! :V And you shall be first to tire!


 
Wolves are generally stronger than hyenas so all we have to do is relax under a shady tree and wait for you to attack first.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Foxes > Wolves > Hyenas.


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Wolves are generally stronger than hyenas so all we have to do is relax under a shady tree and wait for you to attack first.


but the hyena is a scavenger and we shall wait for you all to die in the unfamiliar environment. 



Scotty1700 said:


> Wolves < Hyenas.


I know ^_^   too bad foxes are on the bottom...


----------



## TashkentFox (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but the hyena is a scavenger and we shall wait for you all to die in the unfamiliar environment.



But they'll all be sitting in air conditioned British Army standard Land Rover's fresh from the factory.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I know ^_^   too bad foxes are on the bottom...



We're so far down that we actually end up on top.


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> But they'll all be sitting in air conditioned British Army standard Land Rover's fresh from the factory.


but the british army would probably shoot a bunch of wolves coming into their rovers in Africa....



Scotty1700 said:


> We're so far down that we actually end up on top.


Dont kid yourself scotty.  now get on bottom :3


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Foxes < Willow > Hyenas.


Fix'd for accuracy


----------



## TashkentFox (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but the british army would probably shoot a bunch of wolves coming into their rovers in Africa....



Nope, I've lent them free of charge them to Valiant's pack.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but the hyena is a scavenger and we shall wait for you all to die in the unfamiliar environment.
> 
> 
> I know ^_^ too bad foxes are on the bottom...


 
Wolves are known for their ability to adapt to most enviorments so I think we'll manage while we pick you off one by one.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Dont kid yourself scotty.  now get on bottom :3



and again,


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Fix'd for accuracy


 nope :3

Usarise
______
willow

if ya get it.... :3c



TashkentFox said:


> Nope, I've lent them free of charge them to Valiant's pack.


 Too bad though :V   Ill be calling in the help of the Congo!


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Wolves are known for their ability to adapt to most enviorments so I think we'll manage while we pick you off one by one.


Not true :V    I dare you to put a wolf in africa and see how long it lasts. 



Scotty1700 said:


> and again,


awwww but scotty..... :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> awwww but scotty..... :3



Hehe I'm kidding. I actually do prefer bottom.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Nope, I've lent them free of charge them to Valiant's pack.


 
Me and my pack appreciates your support and Willow do you want to join the fight your a wolf too.


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe I'm kidding. I actually do prefer bottom.


im on top then! :3c 



ValiantWolf said:


> Me and my pack appreciates your support and Willow do you want to join the fight your a wolf too.


 No she doesnt.  Shes under my control.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Me and my pack appreciates your support and Willow do you want to join the fight your a wolf too.



As a member of the Secret Police (interrogation department) it's the least I could do, Usarise and his pack are allied with the French in the current colonial war so it was pretty easy to arrange.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Not true :V I dare you to put a wolf in africa and see how long it lasts.


 
A lone wolf would'nt stand a chance but, a full pack on the other hand would survive.We'll just have to get used to eating zebra instead of deer and elk.


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> So Icarus, how's this anti-furry SS army working out?



Pretty good. Right now I'm just watching all the little fuzzy things fight over which of them is the best kind of little fuzzy thing.

It's like watching three colonies of ants fighting.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 2, 2010)

There would finally be meaning behind that persecution BS they spout all the time.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Pretty good. Right now I'm just watching all the little fuzzy things fight over which of them is the best kind of little fuzzy thing.
> 
> It's like watching three colonies of ants fighting.


 
Haaaaiiiiii Icaruuuuus! 

*ahem*
I currently have an armada at my disposal. Unfortunately the full extent of this armada is myself and a can of silly string.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Me and my pack appreciates your support and Willow do you want to join the fight your a wolf too.


?


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ?


 
Oh so your gonna let Usarise claim you like some sort of trophy? Come on I got your back join the fight.


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> There would finally be meaning behind that persecution BS they spout all the time.


Exactly.


Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Haaaaiiiiii Icaruuuuus!
> 
> *ahem*
> I currently have an armada at my disposal. Unfortunately the full extent of this armada is myself and a can of silly string.


Perfect. You shall join me in my glorious cause.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Me and my pack appreciates your support and Willow do you want to join the fight your a wolf too.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieXEZM-Lt7A



Icarus615 said:


> Perfect. You shall join me in my glorious cause.


 
Okay, but I'm not sharing my silly string.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieXEZM-Lt7A


 
WOW that sounds just like my evil laugh.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> WOW that sounds just like my evil laugh.


 
Well if it sounds like that, then I guess I can admit you have a pretty cool-sounding laugh.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Oh so your gonna let Usarise claim you like some sort of trophy? Come on I got your back join the fight.


Ratte won't let him :3


----------



## Usarise (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ratte won't let him :3


 Ratte is too busy being emo to care about you. :V


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Ratte is too busy being emo to care about you. :V


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

So which general group do you want to focus on first?

Pedos, zoos, sluts, foxes, wolves, you name it.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> So which general group do you want to focus on first?
> 
> Pedos, zoos, sluts, foxes, wolves, you name it.


 
Sluts.

It's time to teach these whores a lesson. 
Don't mess with silly string, or you'll-
Umm...

It's time to teach these whores a lesson.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> So which general group do you want to focus on first?
> 
> Pedos, zoos, sluts, foxes, wolves, you name it.


Not all wolves are bad though 
*sniff*
I'm a good wolf


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Not all wolves are bad though
> *sniff*
> I'm a good wolf


 
Then you can be a good wolf by killing yourself.
Society will commend your selfless act of heroism.


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Not all wolves are bad though
> *sniff*
> I'm a good wolf



Doesn't your character have an evil sergal alter-ego?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Doesn't your character have an evil sergal alter-ego?


 
Ooooh, ah naw he di'int!
Bam, sucka!
*puts on afro*
I'll see yall jive white turkeys later!
*drives away in the Soul Mobile*


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Doesn't your character have an evil sergal alter-ego?


yes ;^;


----------



## TashkentFox (May 2, 2010)

What's a sergal? Is it a serval with a weird-ass speech impediment?


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Not all wolves are bad though
> *sniff*
> I'm a good wolf



If you were a good person, you wouldn't be a wolf.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> What's a sergal? Is it a serval with a weird-ass speech impediment?


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> If you were a good person, you wouldn't be a wolf.



Does that mean I'm not a good person...? D:


----------



## TashkentFox (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>



I'm still in the dark.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I'm still in the dark.


That's what a sergal is


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's what a sergal is



He doesn't understand because you didn't post a picture that revealed its prehensile clitoral hood.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's what a sergal is



Is it the result of some unspeakable vivisection experiment?


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> He doesn't understand because you didn't post a picture that revealed its prehensile clitoral hood.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>



Sorry.


----------



## Don (May 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> He doesn't understand because you didn't post a picture that revealed its prehensile clitoral hood.



*pokes head in thread* Yiff?

*looks at picture* Meh, that'll do.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> He doesn't understand because you didn't post a picture that revealed its prehensile clitoral hood.


 lol. beat me to it!


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Does that mean I'm not a good person...? D:


Do not worry, all is not yet lost.

Just swear you allegiance to me and pay an annual tax.

But changing species wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> But changing species wouldn't hurt.



Species-change surgery? UNPOSSIBLE!


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Do not worry, all is not yet lost.
> 
> Just swear you allegiance to me and pay an annual tax.
> 
> But changing species wouldn't hurt.


 
I'll join you if you promise to eliminate all the newfag wolves.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> I'll join you if you promise to eliminate all the newfag wolves.


How about the newfags period, damn necromancers


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> How about the newfags period, damn necromancers


 
That works too.


----------



## garoose (May 2, 2010)

Are huskies ok? Or are they too close to wolves.. I'm still learning all of the stereotypes


----------



## Krasl (May 2, 2010)

garoose said:


> Are huskies ok? Or are they too close to wolves.. I'm still learning all of the stereotypes



they are almost the same as wolves basically.


----------



## kyle19 (May 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I'm still in the dark.


Its a raptor wolf hybrid.


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> How about the newfags period, damn necromancers



I was actually leaning towards just wolves, myself.


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I was actually leaning towards just wolves, myself.


Does this mean we attack the capital city of Wolfland first, FÃ¼hrer Icarus.


----------



## Krasl (May 2, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Its a raptor wolf hybrid.



sounds like a cool hybrid


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Does this mean we attack the capital city of Wolfland first, FÃ¼hrer Icarus.


Indeed, comrade.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Indeed, comrade.


 
Of course you know this means war.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Of course you know this means war.


*barks*


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *barks*


 
Good so we'll send the newfag wolves as are first wave of attack, we've got thousands of em anyways.


----------



## Don (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Good so we'll send the newfag wolves as are first wave of attack, we've got thousands of em anyways.



*raises sabre*

Send in the next wave! Forward you worthless dogs, in the name of the Emperor!


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> *raises sabre*
> 
> Send in the next wave! Forward you worthless dogs, in the name of the Emperor!


 
With pleasure FORWARD MARCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> *raises sabre*
> 
> Send in the next wave! Forward you worthless dogs, in the name of the Emperor!


 Ah, but we have the avains and the marsupials, which includes the dragons and the otters. This war will be the bloodiest the world has ever seen, but any sacrifice will be given to fufill our cause.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

All raccoons, quick: to the trash cans!
While those bloodthirsty fools wage their petty war, we shall be feasting on their garbage!


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Ah, but we have the avains and the marsupials, which includes the dragons and the otters. This war will be the bloodiest the world has ever seen, but any sacrifice will be given to fufill our cause.


 
Modern AA weapons can take care of the dragons and our elite wolves can handle any ground troops you have. You will pay 10 men for every fallen wolf.:-D


----------



## Don (May 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Ah, but we have the avains and the marsupials, which includes the dragons and the otters. This war will be the bloodiest the world has ever seen, but any sacrifice will be given to fufill our cause.



The Great Furry War

Like World War One, but murrier...


----------



## kyle19 (May 2, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> The Great Furry War
> 
> Like World War One, but murrier...



Wouldn't end in blood, but yiff instead.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

Aww, ****.
I forgot they were furries!
There's nothing in these trash cans but used condoms...
Retreat!


----------



## Don (May 2, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Wouldn't end in blood, but yiff instead.



Or knowing most fetishists here, both.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Or knowing most fetishists here, both.


 
Ha Ha Ha we should recruit the foxes to yiff the enemy to death.:lol:


----------



## Don (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Ha Ha Ha we should recruit the foxes to yiff the enemy to death.:lol:



If only H&K was here, he'd make a fine commander of the yiffing battalions :V


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Ha Ha Ha we should recruit the foxes to yiff the enemy to death.:lol:


 
You'd only need two.

Heckler & Koch
Scotty1700


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> If only H&K was here, he'd make a fine commander of the yiffing battalions :V


 
And when they're driven insane we march forward unopposed and put them out of their misery.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> If only H&K was here, he'd make a fine commander of the yiffing battalions :V


 
Oh, snap.
You beat me to it.


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Modern AA weapons can take care of the dragons and our elite wolves can handle any ground troops you have. You will pay 10 men for every fallen wolf.:-D



Wait, those damn dragons were never on our side. 

And haha, elite wolves. Are they just better at standing around and saying how brave they are?


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Wait, those damn dragons were never on our side.
> 
> And haha, elite wolves. Are they just better at standing around and saying how brave they are?


 
Oh really good the dragons can join us flaming death from above and any furry that did'nt choose a wolf as a fursona just to be a newfag follower is an elite wolf.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Wait, those damn dragons were never on our side.
> 
> And haha, elite wolves. Are they just better at standing around and saying how brave they are?


 





I'm sorry to interrupt, and Imah let ya finish, but this is a very trite meme brought up for the sole purpose of annoying you.
http://twistedsifter.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/kanye-wolf-steal-mic-avenge-beyonce.jpg


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 2, 2010)

Sup comrades, is it too late for the Union of Soviet Mustelid Republics get a piece of this action? We've got about 500 labour camps in 13 million square kilometres of frozen hell. You round them up, we'll ship 'em out!


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Oh really good the dragons can join us flaming death from above and any furry that did'nt choose a wolf as a fursona just to be a newfag follower is an elite wolf.



Oh, ok, so the emo wolves will just bleed to death or an hero after enough trolling, and the dragons will just sit on their lazy asses and eat Cheetos.

Trolling: Man's greatest weapon against furries.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

Easog said:


> Sup comrades, is it too late for the Union of Soviet Mustelid Republics get a piece of this action? We've got about 500 labour camps in 13 million square kilometres of frozen hell. You round them up, we'll ship 'em out!


 
Throw in some garbage and the deal is sealed.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 2, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Throw in some garbage and the deal is sealed.


Done, and done.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Oh, ok, so the emo wolves will just bleed to death or an hero after enough trolling, and the dragons will just sit on their lazy asses and eat Cheetos.
> 
> Trolling: Man's greatest weapon against furries.


 
Can't speak for all furries but, I honestly am not affected by trolling so troll away.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Can't speak for all furries but, I honestly am not affected by trolling so troll away.


 
You asked for it.


----------



## 8-bit (May 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Can I be the sadistic interrogator?



I want to be "The Doctor" >:3


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Easog said:


> Sup comrades, is it too late for the Union of Soviet Mustelid Republics get a piece of this action? We've got about 500 labour camps in 13 million square kilometres of frozen hell. You round them up, we'll ship 'em out!


Of course, comrade. Welcome to the force.


8-bit said:


> I want to be "The Doctor" >:3



Ooh, medical experimentation. I like it.


----------



## 8-bit (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ooh, medical experimentation. I like it.



Huh?

. . . 

Oh! oh, yes, of course. Medical experimentation. Sure.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Wow you guys.... making those comments while I was taking a nap.

Low blow man, low blow....


----------



## Don (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wow you guys.... making those comments while I was taking a nap.
> 
> Low blow man, low blow....



Speaking of 'low blows'...

Care to join us in this epic struggle?


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Speaking of 'low blows'...
> 
> Care to join us in this epic struggle?


What are the details?


----------



## Don (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What are the details?



Yiffing. 

Lots of yiffing.

EDIT: Rofl 69th post.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Yiffing.
> 
> Lots of yiffing.
> 
> EDIT: Rofl 69th post.


But I don't like yiffing...


----------



## Don (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I don't like yiffing...



That's what we have the whips and shock mauls for .


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> That's what we have the whips and shock mauls for .


Only blue is allowed to do that stuff to me.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

What is this?


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What is this?


No idea.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No idea.


I was doing my homework and I come in to seeing something about medical experiments


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I was doing my homework and I come in to seeing something about medical experiments


I think everyone in this thread is high or something.


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wow you guys.... making those comments while I was taking a nap.
> 
> Low blow man, low blow....



You should join the anti-furry SS. Together we shall wipe yiff off the earth like the scum it is.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You should join the anti-furry SS. Together we shall wipe yiff off the earth like the scum it is.


Yiff is a person now?


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You should join the anti-furry SS. Together we shall wipe yiff off the earth like the scum it is.


Sounds like a plan! Sign me up!


----------



## Vriska (May 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I only talk about that incident when I want to creep people out.


You want a mc.mouse burger with extra cheese?


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds like a plan! Sign me up!



Excellent, comrade.

(now if we could just take care of that fox bit, we'll be ok.)


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Excellent, comrade.
> 
> (now if we could just take care of that fox bit, we'll be ok.)


It won't be a problem as I am not a crazy cumslut fox.


----------



## Vriska (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It won't be a problem as I am not a crazy cumslut fox.


Great.
Then I think you should kill the other foxes and make them in to burgers.
mmmcannibalisim.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yiff is a person now?


 well of course he's the guy that was chasing marty Fcfly at the prom.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Great.
> Then I think you should kill the other foxes and make them in to burgers.
> mmmcannibalisim.


I can kill them, but I am not a crazy cannibal.



abitfuzzy said:


> well of course he's the guy that was chasing marty Fcfly at the prom.


Your avatar is horrifying.


----------



## Vriska (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can kill them, but I am not a crazy cannibal.
> 
> 
> Your avatar is horrifying.


Fine, kill them but no burgers.
Or you could sell the fur, but no one wants to buy fur with jizzstains.


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It won't be a problem as I am not a crazy cumslut fox.



Yes. However, it's called FURsecution and not scalesecution or feathersecution for a reason.

Wouldn't want anyone to get caught in the crossfire, now.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yes. However, it's called FURsecution and not scalesecution or feathersecution for a reason.
> 
> Wouldn't want anyone to get caught in the crossfire, now.


But what about the scalies who have fur?


----------



## Vriska (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yes. However, it's called FURsecution and not scalesecution or feathersecution for a reason.
> 
> Wouldn't want anyone to get caught in the crossfire, now.


/feathersecutes you.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yes. However, it's called FURsecution and not scalesecution or feathersecution for a reason.
> 
> Wouldn't want anyone to get caught in the crossfire, now.


We'll be fine.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can kill them, but I am not a crazy cannibal.
> 
> 
> Your avatar is horrifying.


 aww your just upset cause it's a sexy skunk not a fox.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> aww your just upset cause it's a sexy skunk not a fox.


Mine's a wolf

*continues hiding*


----------



## Vriska (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Mine's a wolf
> 
> *continues hiding*


Mine av is a cat and _totally related_ to my fursona.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> aww your just upset cause it's a sexy skunk not a fox.


I think humans are sexier thank you.

I do look at furry porn every once in awhile so I guess I'm being hypocritical here...


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> aww your just upset cause it's a sexy skunk not a fox.



i like your av <3


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Mine av is a cat and _totally related_ to my fursona.








Now it's more relevant



Heckler & Koch said:


> I think humans are sexier thank you.
> 
> I do look at furry porn every once in awhile so I guess I'm being hypocritical here...


I don't look at it intentionally :3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 2, 2010)

I would be the cutest SS officer.


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> /feathersecutes you.


Haha, no. 


WillowWulf said:


> But what about the scalies who have fur?


They can go fuck themselves, if they aren't already fucking eachother.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

My uniform is too big for me and I never got a band aid for my paw


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My uniform is too big for me and I never got a band aid for my paw



What fucking uniform?






This one?


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> What fucking uniform?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein 






This one :3


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i like your av <3


 hmm decisions,decisions, harley likes my avatar should i be glad or should i be worried


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Nein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't give you any fucking Nazi uniform.

Besides.

We don't have uniforms.

the whole feathers bit makes clothing difficult.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> hmm decisions,decisions, harley likes my avatar should i be glad or should i be worried


You should feel honored and worry later


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I didn't give you any fucking Nazi uniform.
> 
> Besides.
> 
> ...


I found one :/


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I found one :/


Haha, lookit the little wolf. It thinks it's people!


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> hmm decisions,decisions, harley likes my avatar should i be glad or should i be worried


Wanna yiff?!!?


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Haha, lookit the little wolf. It thinks it's people!


But I've been wearing clothes the whole time D:


----------



## Yaril47 (May 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> Wouldn't be hard. Just throw a barbed-wire fence around the convention center at AC.



They might be trapped in the convention center, but they would last for a while and their would be lots of Yiffing.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> They might be trapped in the convention center, but they would last for a while and their would be lots of Yiffing.


Until I went through one by one and put a .44 round through each of their fursuit yiffing heads. >=[


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I was doing my homework and I come in to seeing something about medical experiments



You mean shit like this?

Those German and Japanese scientists in WWII were sick fucks.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Until I went through one by one and put a .44 round through each of their fursuit yiffing heads. >=[



Good luck smuggling that in.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 2, 2010)

We could just chemically castrate them and/or sew their mouths shut.


----------



## Yaril47 (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think humans are sexier thank you.
> 
> I do look at furry porn every once in awhile so I guess I'm being hypocritical here...



I don't agree with your first statement, but everyone is hypocritical eventually.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> I don't agree with your first statement, but everyone is hypocritical eventually.


I agree with the first statement


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

*Pulls the pin out of a grenade*
*runs toward Icarus*

THIS ENDS NOW.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> *Pulls the pin out of a grenade*
> *runs toward Icarus*
> 
> THIS ENDS NOW.


You're supposed to throw it >.>


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Good luck smuggling that in.


It's called a snub nose revolver. Perfect for a CCW


Yaril47 said:


> I don't agree with your first statement, but everyone is hypocritical eventually.


It's not as hypocritical as you might think, as I only look at it when I'm bored of normal stuff. I don't look at it often.

Also humans are sexier and it should be hard-coded into your brain to want to fuck humans. :V


----------



## Yaril47 (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Until I went through one by one and put a .44 round through each of their fursuit yiffing heads. >=[



You would wouldn't you; And why would you be at the convention on the first place?


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You're supposed to throw it >.>



That wouldn't be very cool, now would it?


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> You would wouldn't you; And why would you be at the convention on the first place?


I would be an undercover agent, like Leon in RE4. Hopefully shit won't hit the fan and I won't be attacked by crazy spaniards furries. I bet instead of giant parasitic worm-things they have giant flailing dog cocks...


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's not as hypocritical as you might think, as I only look at it when I'm bored of normal stuff. I don't look at it often.
> 
> Also humans are sexier and it should be hard-coded into your brain to want to fuck humans. :V


fffffffuuuuu

Fucking is fine, but I'd rather snuggle with humans


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

Ewwww humans....


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's called a snub nose revolver. Perfect for a CCW



The technical abbreviations is CQB or CQC meaning Close quarters battle or Close quarters conflict/combat.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The technical abbreviations is CQB or CQC meaning Close quarters battle or Close quarters conflict/combat.


CCW is concealed carry weapon I believe.


WillowWulf said:


> fffffffuuuuu
> 
> Fucking is fine, but I'd rather snuggle with humans



Either is OK in my book.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

Damn what was the original question for this accursed what if thread?


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Damn what was the original question for this accursed what if thread?


What if furries were sent to a concentration camp

and how sexy I look in a uniform (murr)


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What if furries were sent to a concentration camp
> 
> and how sexy I look in a uniform (murr)


 
That would be awesome and no, I don't think its possible for you to be sexy in any way.


----------



## Yaril47 (May 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> We'd be gassed and die. The end. The world would be a less weird place.




That's if the ventilation was blocked or broken. And you think if furries never existed that the world would be a less weird place. Dude, there's thousands of things that are a lot weirder than furries. Example=>  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bible_Black_(video_game)


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> *Pulls the pin out of a grenade*
> *runs toward Icarus*
> 
> THIS ENDS NOW.



Hah. You think the FÃ¼rher would be out in the open?

But nice try though, thanks for saving us the trouble of killing you ourself.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> That would be awesome and no, I don't think its possible for you to be sexy in any way.


;^;

but but *sits in corner, sucks on lollipop*


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> and how sexy I look in a uniform (murr)



I don't get why people find uniforms sexy.  You'd be better off painting a huge red target on yourself for allied soldiers.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The technical abbreviations is CQB or CQC meaning Close quarters battle or Close quarters conflict/combat.


 hmm. a 5 or 6 round weapon. sounds like your gonna get yiffed when you stop to reload if your gonna go mall ninja at least bring the right tools.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 2, 2010)

Humans are fucking sexy.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 2, 2010)

What's going on here? I want to be part of something.
*Latches onto Willow's tail*


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;
> 
> but but *sits in corner, sucks on lollipop*


 
Lol your too young to be talking about sexy 
Get about 5 years or so and some breasts and then there is a chance though a pretty slim one at that :V


----------



## Yaril47 (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would be an undercover agent, like Leon in RE4. Hopefully shit won't hit the fan and I won't be attacked by crazy spaniards furries. I bet instead of giant parasitic worm-things they have giant flailing dog cocks...



What exactly brought you into the furry fandom, and if you are a furry, what made you hate us this badly?


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> What's going on here? I want to be part of something.
> *Latches onto Willow's tail*


?..and just what do we have here?



south syde dobe said:


> Lol your too young to be talking about sexy
> Get about 5 years or so and* some breasts* and then there is a chance though a pretty slim one at that :V


Already done ;^;


----------



## Yaril47 (May 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol your too young to be talking about sexy
> Get about 5 years or so and some breasts and then there is a chance though a pretty slim one at that :V



I bet puberty sniper never shot her yet. lolz


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Already done ;^;


 Lol you call that a rack? You look like an ironing board XDDD


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol you call that a rack? You look like an ironing board XDDD


You do realize my avatar's a dude


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 2, 2010)

My boobs grow and shrink to a ridiculous effect. One day I'll be a high B the next I'm borderline D.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I don't get why people find uniforms sexy. You'd be better off painting a huge red target on yourself for allied soldiers.


 i don't think it's as much they are sexy. it's the fact if your in a war zone and your not wearing a uniform you get shot as a spy. wearing one. prison camp.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You do realize my avatar's a dude


 I know but I felt like saying that 



Yaril47 said:


> I bet puberty sniper never shot her yet. lolz


 Probably ^^


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> What exactly brought you into the furry fandom, and if you are a furry, what made you hate us this badly?



Spend some more time in the fandom.

If you don't find most furries behavior appalling, then _you're one of them_.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ?..and just what do we have here?


*Licks* I'm a cat, a kitty cat!


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My boobs grow and shrink to a ridiculous effect. One day I'll be a high B the next I'm borderline D.



What the fuck?

Is there a valve on them or something?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 2, 2010)

Because I don't feel like going back to find the post: Men in military uniform are beyond hot.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> Is there a valve on them or something?


 
I have no fucking clue. They're like ALWAYS sore from it though. Right now they're killing but that could be because I got nailed in the boob with a football a few hours ago.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I know but I felt like saying that
> 
> 
> Probably ^^


At 15 I'd be a tad concerned if it hasn't...puberty sucks balls *sighs*


EdieFantabulous said:


> *Licks* I'm a cat, a kitty cat!


??


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> hmm. a 5 or 6 round weapon. sounds like your gonna get yiffed when you stop to reload if your gonna go mall ninja at least bring the right tools.


Yes but I am damn good with a firearm.

The furries will be dead.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 2, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> *Licks* I'm a cat, a kitty cat!


And you dance dance dance, and you dance dance dance...


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I have no fucking clue. They're like ALWAYS sore from it though. Right now they're killing but that could be because I got nailed in the boob with a football a few hours ago.



I wonder about the circumstances that would lead to such an incident.

Oh murr...


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

The derailers shall be the next to die after the canines.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> The derailers shall be the next to die after the canines.


Oh shi-


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> The derailers shall be the next to die after the canines.


Wait why would you kill canines?! They're the best! I thought we were killing yiffers...


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> The derailers shall be the next to die after the canines.


 
Lol I wonder if you taste like chicken?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> At 15 I'd be a tad concerned if it hasn't...puberty sucks balls *sighs*
> 
> ??


I don't know. Take it.
Anyways, now that, that seems to be taken care of.
I am going to say I would be hit with something since I would complain about something.


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol I wonder if you taste like chicken?


haha, another inferior wishing to harm me.


Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait why would you kill canines?! They're the best! I thought we were killing yiffers...


We are. Most of them are foxes and wolves, so we're just simplifying the process.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> We are. Most of them are foxes and wolves, so we're just simplifying the process.


I don't yiff

*continues hiding*


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

Hey, we don't yiff nearly as much as foxes...

:C


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't yiff
> 
> *continues hiding*


Sorry. No exceptions.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> haha, another inferior wishing to harm me.
> 
> We are. Most of them are foxes and wolves, so we're just simplifying the process.


But not all foxes and wolves are retarded yiff addicts!

You guys are monsters!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> haha, another inferior wishing to harm me.


 But I'm really curious as to how an ostrich tastes like.


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But not all foxes and wolves are retarded yiff addicts!
> 
> You guys are monsters!



I SAID that a species change would help.

And I thought you were for the cause?


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Sorry. No exceptions.


But i learned how to use the gun, and I can be jail bait


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But i learned how to use the gun, and I can be jail bait



I never gave you any fucking gun. You were never part of my glorious army.

Enough of this. Guards!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I never gave you any fucking gun. You were never part of my glorious army.
> 
> Enough of this. Guards!


*sleeping on the job*


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I SAID that a species change would help.
> 
> And I thought you were for the cause?


I CAN'T CHANGE WHO I AM! 

You people have strayed too far from our goal... corrupted by greed and a lust for power!

I guess I'll have to take you guys out too...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I wonder about the circumstances that would lead to such an incident.
> 
> Oh murr...


 
Football tends to lead to such an incident.


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I CAN'T CHANGE WHO I AM!
> 
> You people have strayed too far from our goal... corrupted by greed and a lust for power!
> 
> I guess I'll have to take you guys out too...



Ah, good. I have acheved the role of true Furher now.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

You know what cheers me up when I'm down...stealing cars and committing various acts of crime <3


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I never gave you any fucking gun. You were never part of my glorious army.
> 
> Enough of this. Guards!


You're missing out on a good deal

brb, being a sergal


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *sleeping on the job*


*Liiiiiiicks* You're not as tasty as I though!
*Jumps into a tree*


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You know what cheers me up when I'm down...stealing cars and committing various acts of crime <3



Do you wish to join my glorious army?

I seem to need some new guards.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 2, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> *Liiiiiiicks* You're not as tasty as I though!
> *Jumps into a tree*


What the huh?
Eh, I'm just losing my mind is all *falls back asleep*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 2, 2010)

I wanna be part of the glorious army..


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Do you wish to join my glorious army?


 
I serve no man and do as I please, I'll pass :|


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ah, good. I have acheved the role of true Furher now.


I'm taking you down. You won't live much longer.

*loads a .44 revolver and does the badass chamber spinny-thing*


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm taking you down. You won't live much longer.
> 
> *loads a .44 revolver and does the badass chamber spinny-thing*



*boot to the face*


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> *boot to the face*


Hey you can't do that we didn't roll for initiative!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey you can't do that we didn't roll for initiative!


Sorry about that, I stole the dice D:


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm taking you down. You won't live much longer.
> 
> *loads a .44 revolver and does the badass chamber spinny-thing*


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey you can't do that we didn't roll for initiative!



The Grand Furher has no time for your childish games.

*takes out ballistics knife*


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Do you wish to join my glorious army?
> 
> I seem to need some new guards.


Lemme join (and dobe's a canine too...)

I wear a collar already


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Lemme join (and dobe's a canine too...)


 
And?


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> And?


He was getting rid of canines...


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Lemme join (and dobe's a canine too...)
> 
> I wear a collar already



Canids must perish to achieve the Final Solution.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> He was getting rid of canines...


 
He doesn't have the ballz to fuck with me...I bet he couldn't even kill Scotty


----------



## Tycho (May 2, 2010)

Pretty unproductive camps.  Furries bitch and whine too much to be decent slave labor.


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

You know, I can write a history essay on what's going on here. It would certainly be an interesting way to discuss modern day conflicts.

Of course, history is written by the victors...


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> He doesn't have the ballz to fuck with me...I bet he couldn't even kill Scotty



I don't have to. That's what my army is for.

I wouldn't have a problem with coming down now and then and make it personal, though.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Canids must perish to achieve the Final Solution.


I still say you're missing out on a good deal


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> The Grand Furher has no time for your childish games.
> 
> *takes out ballistics knife*


*puts a 2 inch grouping in your face*

BOOM HEADSHOT!


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I still say you're missing out on a good deal



And this is why they must. Their overbearing holier-than-thou attitude shall be suffered no more. NO MORE, I SAY.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I don't have to. That's what my army is for.
> 
> I wouldn't have a problem with coming down now and then and make it personal, though.


 
Your army is made out of furries and your not much of a threat yourself


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your army is made out of furries and your not much of a threat yourself



I would never make an army of furries. 

Nothing would get done.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your army is made out of furries and your not much of a threat yourself


*still sleeping on the job*


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *still sleeping on the job*



Fucking peice of shit...

*kicks*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Fucking peice of shit...
> 
> *kicks*


Hey man, what'd I do?

...and why is there cat saliva on my face?


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> And this is why they must. Their overbearing holier-than-thou attitude shall be suffered no more. NO MORE, I SAY.


Nah, but to weed out the furries (the yiffers and pedos for sure)
You need bait

Pedos hide in the shadows Furher, and they only come out if they smell some good jail bait


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

So who wants a rimjob? Only $5!


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I would never make an army of furries.
> 
> Nothing would get done.


 their would be way to much yiffing going on to fight.......except for who's on top and who's on bottom


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I would never make an army of furries.
> 
> Nothing would get done.


 
This is true but your their leader so shit still wouldn't get done...also I stole your pants so try to lead an army in your tidy whities son


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> their would be way to much yiffing going on to fight.......except for who's on top and who's on bottom


Are we gunna yiff or what?


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Are we gunna yiff or what?


 you gonna be the yiffer or the yiffe.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> you gonna be the yiffer or the yiffe.


Whichever you want baby.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 3, 2010)

sigh. tempting but the comute would be a killer.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> sigh. tempting but the comute would be a killer.


you know you want to.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> you know you want to.


 tease.keep it up and i'll have to change my undies


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

What the fuck?


----------



## Icky (May 3, 2010)

The fuck happened in here?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What the fuck?


heckler...that is all


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> tease.keep it up and i'll have to change my undies



Oh really?


Icarus615 said:


> The fuck happened in here?


lawlz, that is what happened.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh really?
> 
> lawlz, that is what happened.


 Stop toying with the newbie...its sad that he won't ever get to yiff you cause your a liar rofl


----------



## Icky (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh really?
> 
> lawlz, that is what happened.



This is why foxes need to be eradicated.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Stop toying with the newbie...its sad that he won't ever get to yiff you cause your a liar rofl


What? Me? Liar? Why I would _never_ lie! Especially about sweet, tender yiffin'.


Icarus615 said:


> This is why foxes need to be eradicated.


I don't see what the problem is. :V


----------



## Icky (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't see what the problem is. :V



_Exactly._


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> _Exactly._


But its soooo hawt! :V


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Stop toying with the newbie...its sad that he won't ever get to yiff you cause your a liar rofl


you mean we can't take long showers together. can he at least  buy me a dinner and a movie first. i might be easy but i'm not cheap


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2010)

...we'd need nazi's ..

I'll volunteer.


----------



## Icky (May 3, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ...we'd need nazi's ..
> 
> I'll volunteer.



Excellent, comrade.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ...we'd need nazi's ..
> 
> I'll volunteer.


I was once told that Willow's fur colors reminded them of the Nazi colors


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> you mean we can't take long showers together. can he at least  buy me a dinner and a movie first. i might be easy but i'm not cheap


I'm both easy and cheap. I can please you in ways you never thought possible.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 3, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Furries were sent to concentration camps?




The world would be a better place.

Also, the spread of HIV would cease.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm both easy and cheap. I can please you in ways you never thought possible.


 but will we cuddle afterwards. or will you roll over and tell me to lock the door on the way out.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> but will we cuddle afterwards. or will you roll over and tell me to lock the door on the way out.


I may be easy and cheap but I'm not a douche.


----------



## Ratte (May 3, 2010)

This wreaks of AIDS and stupid.


----------

